# Eiswürfel



## Los Wachos (15. Januar 2002)

Wie bekomme ich einen Eiswürfel hin? Gibt es dafür ein Tut oder kann mir das mal jemand erklären? Währe gut, wenn etwas 3D und Wassertropfen vom schmelzen hätte.


----------



## moth (15. Januar 2002)

hehe...
vielleciht versuchstes mal mit nem gefrierschrank... ;o)

kein guter scherz ich weiß!! aber hab keine ahnung... wird wohl irgendwo nen tut geben denk ich, kannst ja mal bei google suchen oder so... falls du das noch nicht versucht hast

cya


----------



## Leever (15. Januar 2002)

Also ich denke wenn du einen Eiswürfel willst der real ausieht, dann würd ich den nicht mit Ps sondern mit 3D max machen oder in der 3D-corner mal Jemanden fregen ob er dir einen modeln kann.

Keine Angst wir beißen nicht


----------

